# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  بررسی عملکرد علی کشاورز در سایت

## saleh.hi.62

بررسی عملکرد علی کشاورز در سایت(این یک رفراندم هست)

پس خواهشا لطف کن و این تاپیک رو پاک نکن و یا میتونی مثل بعضی از سران حکومتی اونو توی نتفه خفه کنی!!!!

من به شخصه عملکردهای ناشایستی رو از علی کشاورز تا به حال دیدم که مجبور شدم در نهایت این پست رو بزنم.

ما تعداد زیادی مدیر توی این سایت داریم و هر کدوم مخصوص یک بخش از سایت هستن ولی هیچ یک از اونها به این بدی عمل نمیکنن و تنها کسی که توی همه بخش ها سر میکشه و تند وتند پاک میکنه ایشونه.

دلایلی که من به شخصه دارم اینهاست:
1-پاک کردن و قفل کردن های بیجا 
2-در بعضی موارد بدون اطلاع کامل نظر دادن
3-در بعضی موارد جواب هاب تند
4-نتیجه گیری به نفع خود

از دیگران هم میخوام که صادقانه نظرشونو بدن.

----------


## Beyondsoft

سلام دوست عزیز و نه چندان کهنه کار من ! 

کلی گویی کردن، بسیار راحت است، و این امریست که این روز ها بسیار متداول شده است، اما وقتی سخن از مصادیق مطرح می شود، اشکالات گریبان گیر می شوند ! 

شما خیلی راحت تاپیکی می زنید و از آقای کشاورز که یکی از با سواد ترین و برجسته ترین اعضای سایت است به وقهات  بدگویی می کنید ! 

خوب، لطف کنید چند نمونه از عملکردهایی را که ذکر کردید، بیاورید، توضیحاتی را که خود آقای کشاورز در هنگام بستن ، و یا پاک کردن نوشتند را هم بیاورید، تا آن وقت در یک بحث کارشناسی تر شرکت کنیم.

----------


## sarkhosh

چرا اینجا اکثرا عادت به تملق(چاپلوسی) گویی دارید؟؟!!

----------


## Beyondsoft

> چرا اینجا اکثرا عادت به تملق(چاپلوسی) گویی دارید؟؟!!


به خاطر اینکه نونمو می ده، سر ماه که می شه، پول تو جیبی منو می ده.
به من کار داده، خونه داده، واسم زن گرفته ! 

و اگر تملق نکنم، ممکنه منو بوکوشه !

----------


## sarkhosh

خیر...چیزه دیگری هست;((

----------


## Felony

دوستان عزیز دیگه شورش رو در آوردن ، هر چند وقت یک بار یکی از اعضای نه چندان آشنا با سایت پیدا میشه و یکی از مدیران و به خصوص علی کشاورز ( چون مدیر ارشد هست و همه جا رو باید کنترل کنه ) زیر سوال میبرن .

دوست عزیز شما کدوم پستت بوده که الکی و بی دلیل پاک شده ؟
به شخصه 2 سال هست که دارم به صورت دائم تو برنامه نویس فعالیت میکنم و البته بیشتر در قسمت دلفی که بیشترین نظارت رو روی این بخش علی کشاورز داره ، بدون چاپلوسی و ... عرض میکنم ، تا به حال ندیدم هیچ پستی رو بی دلیل و به دلایل شخصی حذف کنه .

در مورد اینکه ایشون بدون اطلاع کامل نظر میدن هم ایشون یکی از افرادی هستند که دارای بار علمی  بالایی هستند و تا به حال من ندیدم که تو بحثی که بهش واقف نیستند شرکت کنند و نتونن جواب کاربران رو بدن و قانعشون کنن .

در مورد جواب های علی کشاورز هم قبول دارم که بعضی وقت ها تند صحبت میکنن ولی بی ادبی ازشون ندیدم ، تند صحبت کردن رو هم بزارید رو حساب اینکه کنترل تمامی سایت ، از جمله گزارشات و ... به عهده ایشون هست سرشون خیلی شلوقه ( بلاخره ایشون هم کار و زندگی داره و نمیتونه تمام وقتش رو برای کاربران این سایت بزاره ) و در ضمن یادمون نره که ایشون فقط دارن بدون هیچ چشم داشتی به کاربران این سایت کمک میکنن و *اینکه به کاربران این سایت بدهکار نیستند .*


بابا جون هرکی دوست دارید موقع ثبت نام این قوانین رو بخونین و الکی قبول دارم رو نزنید بره ، تا اینجوری به این مدیرها گیر ندید .

----------


## saleh.hi.62

> سلام دوست عزیز و نه چندان کهنه کار من ! 
> 
> .


من دوسال تو این سایت رفت آمد دارم زمان کمی نیست!!!!!
متاسفانه اون تاپیک ها در قید حبات نیستن....چون پاک شدن ولی بعضی هاشو میگم.

توی اینکه ایشون با سواد هستم من 1% هم شک ندارم ولی بحث من استفاده از قدرت هسنت که گهگاه به سمت بدی میره!!!!!!

1-شخصی  تاپیکی  زد برای مقایسه C#‎,java و گفت من سرچ کردم نوی ساین ولی قانغ نشدم هنوز.خوب جای این وجود داره که ما حقو به ایسون بدیم.کسانی اومدن و تجربیاتشونو گفنت بدون بحث و دعوا در کمتر از یک روز  این تاپیک به 3 صفحه رسید.
خوب این نشون میده دوستان علاقه مند هستن.

حالا ما چیکار باید بکنیم که علی کشاورز تاپیم رو با عنوان تکراری حذف میکنه.

2-برای اضحار نظر بدون اطلا عات.



> دات نت یک پلت فرم نرم افزاری گسترده هست، در حالی که Qt فقط یک کتابخانه از کنترل های ویژوال هست. نهایتا میشه Qt را با بخش کوچکی از دات نت مثل دامنه WinForms مقایسه کرد، نه با کل دات نت.


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=182549
این یک حرف خنده داره :متفکر: 


دوست من نظیر اینها خیلی زیاده.ولی سخته برای پیدا کردن اکثرن هم پاک شدن.

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

سلام
منم با دوستمون SilverSoft کاملا موافقم شاید از خیلی از نظر ها من نوعی از ایشون خوشم نیاد ولی هیچ شکی نیست که ایشون تو هیچ بحثی شرکت نمی کنند مگر اینکه اطلاعات کامل و جامعی در مورد آن داشته باشند پس این در مورد 


> در بعضی موارد بدون اطلاع کامل نظر دادن


 اما راجع به قفل کردن تاپیک دوست عزیز وقتی خلاف قوانین سایت عمل میشه ایشون مجبور به پاک و قفل کردن تاپیک ها میشوند فکر کن اگه مدیران این کار ها رو نمی کردن چه وضعیت داغونی داشت این فروم. اما نکته مهم راجع به بی ادبی ایشون
این تاپیک رو ببین https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=180422
به شخصه اگر من جای ایشون بودم از پست دوم به بعد فحش می دادم :لبخند گشاده!:  ولی ایشون با صبرجواب اون دوستمون رو دادن حالا چی گیرش اومد؟پولی در ازای این وقتی که صرف کرد و اون دوستمون رو راهنمایی کرد گیر آورد؟نه
اما در مورد چاپلوسی دوست عزیز وقتی حرفی رو رو هوا می زنی بدون اینکه بتونی ثابتش کنی من و بقیه دوستان احساس می کنیم که داره در حق کسی مثل آقای کشاورز ها (که بدون هیچ چشم داشتی این سایت را نگهداری میکنند) ناجوانمردانه بحث می شه تنها بدلیل اینکه چندتا از پست های حلاف قوانین پاک شده یا...  اونوقت است که مجبوریم از ایشون به عنوان یک کاربر دفاع کنیم همین
هر چند ستاره هام زیاد نیست ولی می تونی از کسایی که ستاره هاشون بسیار زیاده(یعنی خیلی بیشتر از شما توی این سایت فعالیت میکردند) بپرسی که کجای کار ایشون ایراد داره؟
هرچند بنا بر اصل انسان ها جایز الخطا هستند ولی نمیشه جز رو به کل تعمیم بدید به خاطر یک اشتباه(که فکر می کنم حتی یکی هم وجود ندارد) کل تلاش ایشون رو زیر سوال ببرید
در ضمن اگه این یک رفراندوم به قول شما آزاد است پس لطفا را جع به نظر دوستان نظر ندید

----------


## saleh.hi.62

> سلام
> منم با دوستمون SilverSoft کاملا موافقم شاید از خیلی از نظر ها من نوعی از ایشون خوشم نیاد ولی هیچ شکی نیست که ایشون تو هیچ بحثی شرکت نمی کنند مگر اینکه اطلاعات کامل و جامعی در مورد آن داشته باشند پس این در مورد  اما راجع به قفل کردن تاپیک دوست عزیز وقتی خلاف قوانین سایت عمل میشه ایشون مجبور به پاک و قفل کردن تاپیک ها میشوند فکر کن اگه مدیران این کار ها رو نمی کردن چه وضعیت داغونی داشت این فروم. ندید


دوست عزیز مصداق بی اطلاعی از موضوع رو لینکش رو گذاشتم مینونین ببینین.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=182549




> دات نت یک پلت فرم نرم افزاری گسترده هست، در حالی که Qt فقط یک کتابخانه از کنترل های ویژوال هست. نهایتا میشه Qt را با بخش کوچکی از دات نت مثل دامنه WinForms مقایسه کرد، نه با کل دات نت.


ما در آخر میخوایم یک نتیجه گیری خوب داشته باشیم جو جو دعوا نیست دوستان فقط حقایق رو بگن نه کمتر و نه بیشتر

----------


## Felony

> خوش به حال شما که قوانین سایت رو خوندی ثبت نام کردی , جا داشت من هم در اینجا یه پستی بزنم که دیگه بحث کاربر قدیمی و جدید نباشه !
> 
> من کاری ندارم علی کشاورز کیه ؟!  اصلا برنامه نویس است یا نیست و شغلش هم کشاورزی باشه !
> 
> یه مشکلی که ایشون دارن قفل کردن پست ها هستش ! 
> 
> من با این کار مشکلی ندارم و مدیر انجمن ها هستش و می تونه این کار رو بکنه , اما قضیه این مشکلات اینه که وقتی میخواد پستی رو قفل کنه تشنج و درگیری به وجود میاره و زمانی که حرف خودش رو با زور به کرسی نشوند پست رو قفل کرده و دیگه زیر اون هم نمیشه جواب قانع کننده ای داد.
> 
> اگر ایشون می خوان پستی رو قفل یا پاک کنند قبلش شیرین زبون بازی در نیارن و و تیکه های دموده و ضایع خودشون رو ملت نندازن.
> ...


اگر در دیگر پست هاتون هم اینطوری صحبت میکنید ، به شخصه اگر جای علی کشاورز بودم باز هم پست هایتان را پاک میکردم!

اون قسمت هایی که به رنگ قرمز دراوردم رو یه بار مروری بکنید ، به نظرتون با همچین کاربری باید چی کار کرد ؟ من تو پستم آیا به کسی توهین کردم که شما اینطور پاسخ میدید ؟
 شمایی که توانایی بحث کردن و صحبت تو یک مجمع عمومی رو ندارید پیشنهاد میکنم به یک متخصص اعصاب مراجعه کنید . ( قصد توهین ندارم )

در مورد پاک شدن بحث حاشیه ای شما هم ، بارها همین علی کشاورز و دیگر مدیران گفتن ، اینجا مرجه *تخصصی* برنامه نویسی است ، نه محلی برای گپ زدن .

*پیشنهاد میکنم به تاپیک یه نظرسنجی اضافه شده تا این درگیری های لفضی پیش نیاد و به راحتی بشه عملکرد علی کشاورز رو بررسی کرد .*

----------


## Beyondsoft

> دوست عزیز مصداق بی اطلاعی از موضوع رو لینکش رو گذاشتم مینونین ببینین.
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=182549
> 
> ما در آخر میخوایم یک نتیجه گیری خوب داشته باشیم جو جو دعوا نیست دوستان فقط حقایق رو بگن نه کمتر و نه بیشتر


ببین عزیزم، فرض که شما درست می گویید و در این پست هم آقای کشاورز یک پست غلط زده است!

دلت می خواهد بشینند در پست هایت بگردند، تا معلوم شود شما ( که بدیهیست کمالات بسیاری برای خود مفروض هستید)  چند پست غلط، ناصحیح و شتابزده دارید ؟ 

در زمان حاضر تنها یک معصوم وجود دارد، که آن هم غایب است! 
یکم انصاف می کن، ببین خدمات این بنده ی خدا چه قدر بوده است و این چند پستی که ایشان بسته است و به تریج قبای شما برخورده است چه قدر مضر !

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

سلام
دوست عزیز اون لینکی که شما گذاشتید رو دیدم البته جای بحث داره ولی دوست عزیز همانطور که گفتم جز را به کل نسبت ندهید
یک پیشنهاد بهتر است یک نظر سنجی به پست اضافه کنید

----------


## Pr0grammer

دوست عزیز، یه نگاه به قوانین سایت بنداز! بند آخر قانون 24 درمورد همین تاپیک نوشته شده!
بعد اگه الان یکی بیاد این تاپیک رو به خاطر عدم رعایت قوانین پاک کنه، هزار جور حرف در میارید!!!!




> *قانون شماره 24*
> کاربران عادی سایت حق دخالت در مسائل مدیریتی سایت را ندارند و در صورت مشاهده تخلف از سوی دیگر کاربران، موضوع را از طریق پیغام خصوصی با مدیران سایت درمیان گذاشته و یا با کلیک بر روی تصویر  زیر مطلب نوشته شده توسط فرد متخلف، مسئولین سایت را آگاه سازید.
> _* در صورتی که از حذف و یا ویرایش پست خود توسط یکی از مدیران سایت گله‌مند هستید ، موضوع را از طریق پیام خصوصی ( و نه تاپیکی جداگانه در انجمن‌ها ) با یکی از مدیران ارشد و یا مدیران کل سایت در میان بگذارید تا رسیدگی شود ._


البته، من به شما و خیلی از کاربران عزیزی که از حذف یا قفل شدن تاپیکشون دلخور هستند، کاملا حق میدم! اما اگه مدیران یه کم جدی رفتار نکنند باور کنید مدیریت تالارها از دستشون خارج میشه! 

_خدایا به من کمک کن قبل از اینکه در مورد راه رفتن کسی قضاوت کنم ، کمی با کفش های او راه بروم!

_موفق باشید/

----------


## saleh.hi.62

من بشخصه از زحمات ایشون قدر دانی میکنم همین جا .

من اگه این موضوع رو مطرح کردم فقط به خاطر این بود  که ایشون بعضی وقتها بی حوصلگی به خرج میده و بجای انتقال پاک میکنه.

من یک ایده دارم ما تو این سایت یک تالار به اسم  trash یا هر چی داشته باشیم هر جا که مطابی مربوط به برنامه نویسی نبود مدیران به اون تالار ارسال کنن و حتی اگه کسی سوالی داره که در قالب هیچ یک از تالار ها نمیگنجه اونجا بپرسن.

نه اینکه زحمت کسی رو که سوال پرسیده و کسانی رو که جواب دادن رو بدون توجه به باد بدن.

----------


## joker

سایت برنامه نویس یک سایت شلوغ و پر کاربر هست ، فقط وقتی مدیر یه جایی باشید متوجه عمق فاجعه مدیریت یک سایت شلوغ میشید که روزی حداقل 10-20 تا پست جفنگ باید حذف بشه ، برای جلوگیری از دعوا و فحش و فحش کشی قفل بشه ، انحراف بحث از عنوان تاپیک ،دلایلی زیادتر ووو والی آخر....
تا یه حدودی این مدل رفتار لازمه..... ( البته بماند که زیادش هم شور میشه  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

پیوست : فایل ضمیمه عکس از صفحه اخطارهای منه ، 2تاش مال اقای کشاورز هست ، ضمیمه میکنم پس فردا برام حرف در نیارین  :چشمک:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> برای اضحار نظر بدون اطلا عات.


سلام. QT یه cross-platform application and gui framework هستش! شاید این بخش از تعریف که "یک کتابخانه از کنترلهای ویژوال هستش" دقیق نباشه، اما حتی با احتساب این مساله، فرض کنیم تو 10000 پست ایشون، 100 تا از این موارد وجود داشته باشه. (که واقعا بعید میدونم). این یعنی اینکه ایشون هر 100 تا پست، فقط یکبار اشتباه می کنن (اونم یه نیم جمله)!

شما تو 158 تا پستی که داشتید، چند درصد از نوشته هاتون نادرست بوده؟ بعبارت دیگه، اگر من 2 تا ایراد از نوشته های شما بگیرم، اونوقت شما تو هر 158 پست، 1.26% از نوشته هاتون ایراد داره. یعنی 26 صدم درصد بیشتر از آقای کشاورز. من برخی از نوشته هاتون رو نگاه کردم، میخواهید بمراتب تعداد بیشتری ایراد فنی از نوشته هاتون در بیارم؟

لطفا این بحث و نزاع بی مورد رو تموم کنید چون فرجامی جز دلخوری نخواهد داشت.

موفق باشید.

----------


## saleh.hi.62

دوستان منو بیخال شین اگه نظری دارین در کل بدین اگه نه که هیچ :لبخند: 

نمیدونم چرا ما ایرانی ها نمیتونیم بدون درگیری بحث کنیم.

این فقط یک نظر سنجی !!!!

در واقع شاید برداشت کلی من اشتباه.
منم منتظر نظر دیگر دوستان هستم.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> من کاری ندارم علی کشاورز کیه؟!  اصلا برنامه نویس است یا نیست و شغلش هم کشاورزی باشه!


برای کاربری که خودش رو "قدیمی و کهنه کار" میدونه، اینطور صحبت کردن خجالت آور و مایه شرمساری هستش. کهنه کار بودن یک کاربر رو از روی ستاره و سیاره هاش تشخیص نمیدن، بلکه از تاثیری که رو زندگیها میذاره تشخیص میدن!!!

*پاورقی:* انسانها رو بخاطر چیزی که نقشی در داشتن یا نداشتنش، نداشتن، سرزنش نکن! واقعا، متاسف شدم...

----------


## Felony

آقا یا خانوم saleh.hi.62 این که نظرسنجی نشد ! ، نظرسنجی برای این هست که گروه های مختلف از هم تفکیک بشن و رائ بالاتر ارجع تر بشه ،با این 3 گزینه ای که شما گزاشتید همه ی کاسه کوزه ها سر علی کشاورز میشکنه !
نظر سنجی باید دارای 2 گزینه باشه : 1-راضی  2-ناراضی

----------


## Beyondsoft

دوستان عزیز!
واقعاً بنده از این نظرسنجی عکسی به یادگار خواهم گرفت، تا برای همیشه سوژه ای برای خندیدن داشته باشم ! 

من شیفته ی این عدالت طراح نظر سنجی هستم!  ای مرد، عدالتت، عدالت علی را هم به سخره گرفته است ! 

حالا اگر خدایی ناکرده، دو از جون همه ی بزرگان و فهمیدگان، کسی بخواهد رای به نفع آقای کشاور بدهد، باید کدام گزینه را انتخاب کند ؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> من با این کار مشکلی ندارم و مدیر انجمن ها هستش و می تونه این کار رو بکنه , اما قضیه این مشکلات اینه که وقتی میخواد پستی رو قفل کنه تشنج و درگیری به وجود میاره و زمانی که حرف خودش رو با زور به کرسی نشوند پست رو قفل کرده و دیگه زیر اون هم نمیشه جواب قانع کننده ای داد.
> 
> اگر ایشون می خوان پستی رو قفل یا پاک کنند قبلش شیرین زبون بازی در نیارن و و تیکه های دموده و ضایع خودشون رو ملت نندازن.


سلام،
اینجا  قبل از قفل تاپیک فرصتی بود و هست که نظرتون رو بگید، خب این هم نظر شما:



> تبارک الله احسن الخالقین


 برای گفتن همین جمله اینقدر نگران قفل شدن تاپیک قبل از اظهار نظر هستید؟

تاپیکهای زیادی قفل شده اما همه شون دلیل داشته. نداشته؟ وقتی بحث به حاشیه کشیده میشه(مثل این تاپیک) و از موضوع اصلی منحرف میشه، وقتی تو یک تاپیک موضوع بیخودی کش پیدا می کنه(مثل این تاپیک) و کم کم باعث میشه پستهای بی محتوا زیاد بشه باید که تاپیک قفل شه. این هست تفاوت برنامه نویس با سایر انجمن ها. انجمن هایی که تاپیکهاش با موضوعات تخصصی شروع میشه و با پستهای عاشقانه تموم میشه رو دوست دارید؟ فت و فراوون تا دلتون بخواد از این انجمن ها هست، که هرکدوم هم تالاری برای مباحث آزاد دارند. چرا اونجا نمیرید؟ علتی که سایت برنامه نویس رو همیشه بالا نگه داشته *نظم*ی هست که در اون وجود داره. این نظم از کجا میاد؟

تو بعضی انجمن ها می بینم که حتی قوانین عضویت رو از اینجا کپی برداری کرده اند. اما با وجود همون قوانین هم ذره ای نظم ندارند چون ناظم ندارند. و اگر ناظم دارند، عملکرد خوبی ندارند و بی تفاوت از کنار ناقضان قوانین می گذرند.

بارها گفته شده اینجا یک سایت *برنامه نویسی* هست پس فقط موضوعات مرتبط با *برنامه نویسی* در اون مطرح میشه. فرضاً اگر بنده بخواهم مزه پرانی کنم یا جک بگم، باید بدونم که اینجا جاش نیست، مزه پرانی را در محل خوش انجام میدم، پرسش و پاسخ برنامه نویسی را در اینجا.

مثل همیشه به ایجاد کننده تاپیک پیشنهاد می کنم قبل از ایجاد تاپیک جستجو کنند، قبلاً هم تاپیکی برای به چالش کشیدن رفتار آقای کشاورز ایجاد شده، سری به اون تاپیک ها بزنید و اونها رو هم بخونید، مثل الان اکثراً نظر مخالف شما رو دارند و بعضی هم ماهی گیری می کنند.(نمیگم ماهی گیری بده) ولی نتایجش رو بررسی کنید.

پ.ن:



> *عملکرد علی کشاورز برای گرینه های زیر*
>  					پاک کردن و قفل های بی جا
>  جواب های تند
>  نتیجه گیری به نفع خود


 معنی رفراندوم را نمی دانستیم که فهمیدیم  :قهقهه: 

موفق باشید/

----------


## حامد مصافی

هميشه دو نوع كاربر در اينگونه گفتگو ها با يكديگر به جدال مي پردازند... كاربران تازه وارد كه با نحوه پرسيدن اصولي سوالات آشنايي ندارند و هر اعمال قانوني را برابر با اعمال نظر مي دانند و كاربراني كه قصد مقابله با اين بحث ها را دارند-!-. 
اين سايت محلي براي پرسيدن، گفتگو، ايده دادن و امثالهم نيست! اينجا همان چيزي است كه در هنگام ثبت نام در قالب مرامنامه به شما گوشزد شد. اگر اينجا همان جايي نيستيد كه مي خواستيد مي توانستيد عضو نشويد. البته منظور من جانبداري از شخص آقاي كشاورز نيست. حذف پست هاي نا سازگار با قوانين يكي از وظايف مديران است لذا طبيعيست اگز سوالات تكراري يا درخواست تمرين دانشجويي يا ... بدون اخطار به كاربران حذف شوند. مهمترين ايراد آقاي كشاورز اين است كه جور برخي از مديران بخش اين سايت را كشيده و خود را در مضان ايراد ساير كاربران قرار مي دهد!





> دوست عزیز مصداق بی اطلاعی از موضوع رو لینکش رو گذاشتم مینونین ببینین.
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=182549


علي كشاورز قبل از اينكه يك مدير باشد يك انسان است كه جايزالخطاست. 
همه ما در طي فعاليت خود در اين سايت و فاروم هاي مشابه نمونه هاي فراواني از جهل انساني خويش را به صورت مشابه بروز داده اين و من بعد هم قطعاً همينگونه خواهد بود!

----------


## a_true_2004

سلام
دوست نداشتم که تو اینجور بحث ها شرکت کنم و چیزی نگم که بعضی ها از اون برداشتی شبیه چاپلوسی کنند.

اما با پیامی که saleh.hi.62 داد لازم شد یک سری مطالب رو بگم:
دوستان عزیز اینقدر که میزان سواد و سابقه عضویت و تعداد پستهاتون رو تو سر هم میزنید لازمه که نگاهی به آمار و سابقه آقای کشاورز هم بیندازید. مشخصه که تجربه ایشون به اندازه کافی از همه کسانی که دادشون در اومده بیشتره. مسلماً مدیران و موسسان سایت هم به این نکات توجه داشتن که ایشون رو به عنوان مدیر ارشد انتخاب کردن و از اونجایی که هیچ کسی با ضعف سایتش خوشحال نمیشه به طور قطع اگر مدیران سایت خلافی رو در عملکرد آقای کشاورز میدیدند، خودشون عکس العمل نشون میدادند.
در مورد سابقه آقای کشاورز هم من اون روزی که عضو شدم یادم میاد که آقای کشاورز در همین سمت در این سایت فعال بودند و تو این مدت تجربه لازم رو دارند که بدونند در مورد اتفاقاتی که در این سایت می گذره و تحت مسئولیت خودش هست چه عملی رو باید انجام بده.

دوست عزیز saleh.hi.62، غلط های تایپی شما در متن زیر نشون میده که شما هیجان زیادی داشتید و مطلبی که در ذهن داشتید، جایی برای تفکر رو برای شما نذاشته. به تبعات گفتارتون فکر کنید.



> متاسفانه اون تاپیک ها در قید حبات نیستن....چون پاک شدن ولی بعضی هاشو میگم.
> 
> توی اینکه ایشون با سواد هستم من 1% هم شک ندارم ولی بحث من استفاده از قدرت هسنت که گهگاه به سمت بدی میره!!!!!!
> 
> 1-شخصی تاپیکی زد برای مقایسه C#‎‎,java و گفت من سرچ کردم نوی ساین ولی قانغ نشدم هنوز.خوب جای این وجود داره که ما حقو به ایسون بدیم.کسانی اومدن و تجربیاتشونو گفنت بدون بحث و دعوا در کمتر از یک روز این تاپیک به 3 صفحه رسید.


قرار نیست آقای کشاورز علامه دهر باشن. در مواردی هم ممکنه که نظر ایشون با واقعیت تناقض داشته باشه. که در اون حالت دوستی که اطلاعاتش بیشتره بحث رو اصلاح میکنه البته ترجیحاً با ادب نه زیر سوال بردن شخص دیگه ای.

نقد کردن بعضی از دوستان هم که دیگه فوق العادس. حتماً باید در ضمن نقدشون چندتایی حرف نا مربوط بزنند که ...
نظرات دوست عزیز tarhebartar :



> من کاری ندارم علی کشاورز کیه ؟! اصلا برنامه نویس است یا نیست و شغلش هم کشاورزی باشه !


خب اینجور صحبت در مورد آقای کشاورز، خود شما رو زیر سؤال می بره.



> من با این کار مشکلی ندارم و مدیر انجمن ها هستش و می تونه این کار رو بکنه , اما قضیه این مشکلات اینه که وقتی میخواد پستی رو قفل کنه تشنج و درگیری به وجود میاره و زمانی که حرف خودش رو با زور به کرسی نشوند پست رو قفل کرده و دیگه زیر اون هم نمیشه جواب قانع کننده ای داد.
> 
> اگر ایشون می خوان پستی رو قفل یا پاک کنند قبلش شیرین زبون بازی در نیارن و و تیکه های دموده و ضایع خودشون رو ملت نندازن.


اگر شما جواب کاملی داشتید که زودتر از اینکه تاپیک قفل بشه مطرح می کردید. حتماً فکر می کنید که بایستی تاپیک باز باشه تا هر کی هرچی به ذهنش میرسه بگه، که در این حالت فقط چند صد تا مدیر میخواست که مسئول جمع کردن کل کل ها بشن.
اگر اینقدر دلتون از تیکه های ایشون پره، چرا بهش دامن میزنید؟ مثل نقل قول اول این تاپیک و یا این مورد:



> قبلا چند بار نذر کردیم حالش خوب بشه , ظاهرا نشده !


از هر دست بدی از همون میگیری (جواب آقای کشاورز)



> انشاء الله حالش خوب بشه، البته معروفه که میگن "چراغی که به خانه روا ست، به مسجد حرام است". با این اوصاف، و روحیه بشاشی که در برخی تاپیک های این سایت مثل "قبول ندارید که IE بی خاصیت هستش ؟" داشتید، شاید لازم باشه دوبل نذر کنید، شاید شفاعی حادث بشه.


بگذریم ...

در بعضی موارد تخصصی نظر آقای کشاورز تخصصی نبوده اما کجا شما دیدید که به علت اینکه کسی نظر ایشون رو در بحث فنی رد کرده بیاد و تاپیک رو قفل کنه یا پست اون طرف رو حذف کنه.
در موارد سیاسی و غیره هم که نظرات ایشون در بسیاری از موارد نشون دهنده مطالعاتشون بوده و جوابهای منطقی و بدور از اهانت رو مطرح کردند. در مورد زیر هم که به طور واضح ایشون با جدا سازی بحث سیاسی از بحث اصلی تاپیک مانع از حاشیه سازی شدند.

به این پست نگاه کنید:https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...6&postcount=55
اینکه با این مدل پاسخها خیلی از مطالب روشن میشه واضحه اما، چی گیر آقای کشاورز میاد نمیدونم یا بهتره بگم چی گیر بعضی ها که نق نق بیخود میکنند میاد نمیدونم!

در اون موارد هم دوستان ما فکر می کنند که حتماً همه باید بیان در ذیل نظراتشون، جوابهای تأییدیه بنویسند تا اینکه همه چیز خوب پیش بره و اون وقت آقای کشاورز بشه Super Manager سایت برنامه نویس، باید گفت شما باید طاقت شنیدن حرف مخالف رو داشته باشید و اگه جواب کاملی دارید به جای کل کل کردن روی جزئیات، جواب نهایی خودتون رو بدید. مثل خود آقای کشاورز رفتار کنید، مثل ایشون جواب بدید.
در نهایت اگر واقعاً حس می کنید که سایت بدون آقای کشاورز می تونه بهتر عمل کنه، مدیران سایت رو هم در جریان عملکرد های (به نظر مؤدبانه تر شما) مغرضانه آقای کشاورز قرار بدید. گفتم که هیچ کسی نمیخواد کسی مانع پیشرفت دستاوردهاش بشه.

تمومش کنید...

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

متاسفم که همچین تاپیکی را راه انداختید!

آقای کشاورز شاید در همه تالار ها متخصص حساب نشود و نظراتش همه جا خریدار نداشته باشد ولی حداقل انسجام و انظباط این سایت که در خیلی از سایت های دیگر حتی یک درصدش هم دیده نمیشه نتیجه مدیریت ایشان و دیگر مدیران سایت است.

وقتی رفراندوم برگذار می کنند گزینه برای مخالفین و موافقین در نظر میگیرند ولی رفراندوم شما فقط برای مخالفین است هیچ گزینه ای برای موافقین عکلکرد ایشان وجود ندارد.

به هر حال آقای کشاورز هم مثل بقیه ما، شاید در کارشان ایراداتی وجود داشته باشد که برای رفع آن نیازی به رفراندوم نیست، 
کافی بود در مورد نحوه مدیریت تاپیک ها در بخش ارتباط با مدیران بحثی منطقی را آغاز می کردید.


این یک رفراندوم نیست! تحمیل نظر شخصی بر دیگران است! رفراندوم اگر بلی دارد خیر هم دارد...

----------


## powerboy2988

> 1-شخصی تاپیکی زد برای مقایسه C#‎‎‎‎,java و گفت من سرچ کردم نوی ساین ولی قانغ نشدم هنوز.خوب جای این وجود داره که ما حقو به ایسون بدیم.کسانی اومدن و تجربیاتشونو گفنت بدون بحث و دعوا در کمتر از یک روز این تاپیک به 3 صفحه رسید.
> خوب این نشون میده دوستان علاقه مند هستن.
> 
> حالا ما چیکار باید بکنیم که علی کشاورز تاپیم رو با عنوان تکراری حذف میکنه.


دقيقا اين بحث ها تكراري... خودمم اعلام كردن كه قفل كنند تاپيك رو ..چون داشت به بيراهه ميرفت.. كه رفت!!! و آخر سر هم حذف شد....

شما اين تاپيك رو نگاه كن: 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=190811




> خوش به حال شما که قوانین سایت رو خوندی ثبت نام کردی , جا داشت من هم در اینجا یه پستی بزنم که دیگه بحث کاربر قدیمی و جدید نباشه !
> 
> من کاری ندارم علی کشاورز کیه ؟!  اصلا برنامه نویس است یا نیست و شغلش هم کشاورزی باشه !
> 
> یه مشکلی که ایشون دارن قفل کردن پست ها هستش ! 
> 
> من با این کار مشکلی ندارم و مدیر انجمن ها هستش و می تونه این کار رو بکنه , اما قضیه این مشکلات اینه که وقتی میخواد پستی رو قفل کنه تشنج و درگیری به وجود میاره و زمانی که حرف خودش رو با زور به کرسی نشوند پست رو قفل کرده و دیگه زیر اون هم نمیشه جواب قانع کننده ای داد.
> 
> اگر ایشون می خوان پستی رو قفل یا پاک کنند قبلش شیرین زبون بازی در نیارن و و تیکه های دموده و ضایع خودشون رو ملت نندازن.
> ...


چراغي كه به خانه رواست به مسجد حرامست!!!

شما خودت بيشتر ميطلبه كه اصلاح شي برادر!!! :تشویق:  :تشویق: 




> خیلی جالبه ! بچه های این سایت وقتی می خوان خودی نشون بدن میزنن توی خط فلسفه و این حرف ها !


شما دوست داري تو چه خطي بزنند؟
از چند تا پستي كه گذاشتي غير از توهين چيز ديگه نميشه ازش استنباط كرد!!!(فكر نميكنم تازiه فلسفه بهتر باشه!!!)



> آقای دانا شما تا صبح هم بگی من یکی برات بیارم !


اگر اينجوري من n تا براي شما دارم و كسايي ديگه هم هستند كه n*n برات دارند و...(تا آخرشو خودت حساب كن)!



> به قولی تا صبح هم اینجا وایسی یه شاهی هم کاسب نمیشی !


همه رو به كيش خود نپندار دوست عزيز



> مشکل کسی دیگه است , من هم اصلا برام مهم نیست یه نظری هم میدم بعدش توی بخش های مختلف طبق دانشی که دارم یا ندارم به سوالات دوستان جواب میدم , البته سوال هم می پرسم !


 :متفکر: 

اما در مورد بحث دوستان...

نميدونم سره چه مسئله اي اين بحث راه افتاد... اما كاري كه ايشون مي كنند و وقتي مي زارند هيچ سودي(از لحاظ مادي نه معنوي) نداره... خودتون حساب كنيد چند ساعت در ماه براي اين سايت وقت مي زارند كه سايت رو مديريت كنند و پست هاي زائد(ميگم زائد ..يعني واقعا زائد) رو حذف مي كنند .. تاپيك بي محتوا رو قفل مي كنند .. به دوستان جواب بدن و .......

من با حرف هاي SilverSoft كاملا موافقم 

مطمئن باش اگر اين سخت گيري ها نبود .. اگر تلاش مديران سايت (به خصوص همين آقاي كشاورز) نبود ... اين سايت الان همچين كيفيتي رو نداشت... و افرادي مانند شما الان اينجا وجود نداشت كه بتونه اعتراض كنه ....

خودم قبلا پست داشتم كه حذف كردند و بهم اخطار دادن!!! 

كلا حرف هام اينكه حتما يك تفكري هست كه ايشون دارن اعمال مي كنند براي مديريت اين سايت كه نه به ما و نه به سايت ضربه بخوره...

و خيلي بي انصافي ديدم از دوستان كه در مورد ايشون اينجوري قضاوت مي كنند....

----------


## emadfa

متاسفم!
برای کسی که چنین نظرسنجی مسخره ای رو زده متاسفم!

*این یک رفرانروم نیست! یک دیکتاتوری کوته فکرانه است!*

این که شما به قانون احترام نمی گذاری! چه ربطی به آقای کشاورز دارد؟

*تا کی ما عادت کرده ایم گناه اشتباهات خود را به حساب دیگران بگذاریم!


*من چندین ماه هست که عضو این سایتم! تاکنون بارها پست ها یا تاپیک هایم قفل شده یا پاک شده ( البته اوایل! ) اما هیچ گاه گناهش رو به گردن مدیران سایت نمی اندازم حتی اگر اشتباه هم کنند به نظرم مشکلی نیست:
1) مدیران سایت معصوم نیستند. 
2) شما چند ریال بابت استفاده از خدمات سایت پرداخته اید؟

----------


## joker

اقا حالا هم دیر نشده ، یک نظرسنجی دیگه اضافه کنید
اینبار کاملا دموکراتیک:

1- اعدام
2- حبس ابد
3- شلاق
4- همینه که هست
5- مرگ بر علی کشاورز
6- مرگ بر هرکی بگه درود بر علی کشاورز
7- مرگ بر دلفی اسیستنت
8- Goto : 1




> خودتون حساب كنيد چند ساعت در ماه براي اين سايت وقت مي زارند كه سايت رو مديريت كنند و پست هاي زائد(ميگم زائد ..يعني واقعا زائد) رو حذف مي كنند .. تاپيك بي محتوا رو قفل مي كنند .. به دوستان جواب بدن و .......


 معتاد ، ، ، مجرم نیست  :لبخند گشاده!: 




> معنی رفراندوم را نمی دانستیم که فهمیدیم


Where is my Vote   :بامزه: 

 منم نظرم اینه که اقای کشاورز زحمت زیاد میکشه ، اگر هم بعضی وقتها ممکنه اعصاب معصابش بریزه به هم و بزه قلع و قمع کنه حق داره :)

شاید هم احتیاج به مرخصی  داره ، سواحل گرمسیری الان میچسبه ، پول بابت نگهداری سایت که نمیدین ، پول بزاریم رو هم بفرستیمش یه مدت جزایر هاوائی حال کنه  :چشمک:   ( به موارد نظر سنجیه اضافه بشه )

پیوست »
فکر کنم این تاپیک اولین تاپیکی باشه که این بنده خدا اقای کشاورز هنوز توش ریپلای نزده   :شیطان:

----------


## saleh.hi.62

نه نه نه نه نه نه 

مثل اینکه اصلا نمیشه با شما ها کنار اومد 

من گلایه های زیادی رو تاپیک های مختلف از افراد متفاوت دیدم و همینطور خودم گلایه داشتم.

ابن تاپیک رو زدم که:
   اگر کسان دیگری هم هستن که نظر من رو دارن خوب بگن تا در نهایت شاید تغییری ایجاد بشه در کل!
در غیر این صورت :
   من به این نتیجه میرسم که اشتباه از من بوده!

و یه حقیقت رو میخوام بگم
   برای تمامی دوستانی که برای طرف داری از پست من و یا طرف داری از علی کساورز  از *کلمات رکیک * استفاده کردن واقعا متاسفم.

در اینکه آقای کشاورز فرد سودمندی هست برای سایت هیچ شکی نیست.درسته که من از کلمه *رفراندم* استفاده مردم ولی قرار نیست که در نهایت کسی برنده یا بازنده باشه......
((((این تاپیک برای اینه که یک سری مشکلات گوشزد بشه...فقط همین))))

----------


## powerboy2988

> نه نه نه نه نه نه 
> 
> مثل اینکه اصلا نمیشه با شما ها کنار اومد 
> 
> من گلایه های زیادی رو تاپیک های مختلف از افراد متفاوت دیدم و همینطور خودم گلایه داشتم.
> 
> ابن تاپیک رو زدم که:
>    اگر کسان دیگری هم هستن که نظر من رو دارن خوب بگن تا در نهایت شاید تغییری ایجاد بشه در کل!
> در غیر این صورت :
> ...


بحث كسايي كه مخالف نظر شما هستند اينكه دارين بي انصافي مي كنيد... 
به نظرم شما دارين سايت رو از يك ديد جزء مي بينيد اما مديران از يك ديد كل و آقاي كشاورز از يك ديد كلي تر..

كل حرف هام طرفداري از آقاي كشاورز نيست... بحثم سره ديد دوستان.. كارهاي دوستان و در مقابل ديد آقاي كشاورز و كارهاي آقاي كشاورز هستش...

به نظر من اگر به صورت پيام خصوصي به ايشون مي گفتي مطمئنا زودتر به نتيجه ميرسيدي( نميگم كه اين كارت اشتباهه ... چون حركت شما شكيل تر مي شد )


يك حرف ديگه اي كه داشتم اين بود كه ما ايراني ها ياد گرفتيم كه فقط بدي ها و مشكلات كسي رو ببينيم و تو بوق و كرنا كنيم!!! 
اما هيچ وقت كارهاي خوبشونو نمي بينيم(همش سمت خالي ليوان رو مي بينيم!!) 

منم از ايشون گله مند هستم.. مي دوني چرا؟؟ چون سره قرار نمايشگاه قرار شد ناهار بده نداد!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :بامزه:

----------


## Felony

> ((((این تاپیک برای اینه که یک سری مشکلات گوشزد بشه...فقط همین))))


همونطور که بهتون توضیح دادن باید برای گوشزد مشکلات به صورت خصوصی این موضوعات رو پیگیری کنید .
در این سایت همیشه افرادی هستند که فکر میکنن تمام مدیران و کاربران با اونها مشکل دارن ( انگار مدیران بیکار هستن ) که به دشمنی با یه کاربر که اصلا نمیشناسنش بپردازن ، و منتظر اینگونه بحث ها هستند تا به خیال خودشون جوابی به مدیران داده باشن .

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

این بحث که نحوه مدیریت تاپیک باید چه جوری باشه قبلا شده بود کلی هم نظر داده بودن، پست های خود من چندین بار پاک شده یک بار هم اخطار گرفتم ولی هیچ وقت از مدیران سایت ناراحت نشدم.

بله من هم دیدم خیلی ها معترض بودن نسبت به پاک شدن یا ویرایش بدون تذکر پست هاشون ولی تا جایی که خاطرم هست بیش از 90 درصدشون به حق بوده و اون 10 درصد هم ملاک تصمیم گیری نیست.
بیشتر کاربران تازه وارد دچار این مشکل می شوند، آن هم به خاطر عدم آشنایی با محیط سایت است...

من تو این سایت کاره ای نیستم ولی میبینم این کار داره به فضای خوب سایت صدمه میزنه، اگر مشکلی دارید بهتره اون اشکال رو در قانون های سایت مشخص کنید، بعد اصلاحیه خودتون رو ارائه کنید تا روش بحث بشه، کلی گوئی فایده ای ندارد...

----------


## saleh.hi.62

کاملا درسته

من همین جا خواهش میکنم کسی دیگه ادامه نده . تا همین جا کافی.

----------


## powerboy2988

> کاملا درسته
> 
> من همین جا خواهش میکنم کسی دیگه ادامه نده . تا همین جا کافی.


چرا اينقدر زود آتيشي مي شي و خيلي زود سرد مي شي!!! :لبخند گشاده!: 

اين تفكر رو نداشته باش كه كسايي مخالف نظر شما هستند از آقاي كشاورز بت ساختند و دارن اونو مي پرستند!!!

همه حرف هاي دوستاني كه مخالف شما هستند واسه روشن كردن اينه كه چطوري نظراتتو .. بحث هاتو ... تو سايت ارائه بدي.. همين

موفق باشي  :چشمک:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سایت برنامه نویس هم برای کاربران عادی و هم برای گروه مدیران مجموعه قوانینی داره که عملکرد هر گروه از افراد بر اساس قوانین خاص خودشون هست.

در چند سال اخیر بنده هیچ تخطی ای از رفتار جناب کشاورز ندیده ام. هر گاه مشکلی بوده ایشان با تفهیم اشتباه به فرد خاطی، و در صورت لزوم رجوع به قوانین سایت مشکل را به بهترین نحو حل کرده اند و بیشتر از هر کاربر دیگری در این سایت فعالیت مفید داشته اند.

امیدوارم این گونه تاپیک ها دیگر تکرار نشود. دلسرد کردن افراد مفید برای جامعه هنر نیست، کاش یاد می گرفتیم چگونه دیگران را تشویق کنیم.

----------

